# Hamburg Matten filter



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am wondering if anyone has tried this filter. I have ordered this system for my 75g cichlid tank. I am currently running two Fluval 406's. I want to reduce the particulates. Thought the second filter would, but not much different running two. I opted for the Poret foam in 30ppi and black in color. With an air pump still costs less than (1) 406.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Search results if you haven't looked yet:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Hamburg ... mit=Search


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks GTZ for your response regarding this filter. I installed it on my 75g march 8th in the evening. Woke up March 9th to a sparkling clean tank along with very happy fish. Yes I did use the search feature first, but a forum is about exchanging ideas and discoveries. So I am letting everyone know I am delighted and so are my fish. I am told by an expert that in three months I can remove (1) canister. Wait anothe 2-3 months and remove the other. Wow!tThat makes for a nicer looking tank. Was getting so tired of spending money on highly rated canisters. Not sure why these filters are not so popular in USA as in Europe. Such a simple design and extremely low maintenance.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I also use the HMF filters on my smaller tanks and am very pleased with their filter ability. However, I don't believe you will be completely satisfied with their ability to perform the same mechanical filtration that a canister or power filter is capable of doing. I am using air driven lifts for mine and find that I occasionally need to use a power filter/canister as a quick clean up option.

What method are you using to power your HMF filter and please post a pic or two to share with other members your installation and any details of your filter setup.


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Here are some pics of my setup. As you can see I am just using a Million Air 600 pump for the lift tubes. I think the turnover rate is quite low on HMF. Maybe 1.5 times per hr.? The 2-406's are still being used. Ooops i don't see how to add pics.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

One of our club members has all 30 + of his tanks filtered by air driven mattenfilters, using 20ppi reticulated foam. The largest tank is 350 gallons. he has done numerous presentations to clubs on the filter. The target turnover rate is 1 to 1.5X per hour. Many of the tanks had gone well over a year without the foam being cleaned, the last time I spoke with him about them. His tanks get a regular weekly water change.


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for that info Bill. I went with the finer 30ppi black in color. It occupies just four inches of an end of tank. And that end is about a foot or so from a wall anyways. So not sacrificing much view. As of this posting, this has been running 1 week. The clarity is awesome. I still will continue running my 406's till this foam gets well established. My air source may need an upgrade to something quieter later on. I continue on a 50% weekly water change. My mixed African's are alot livlier too.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Our member makes his own lift tubes, that don't require airstones to get fine bubbles, so no clogging. He said that if the straight piece coming off the elbow at the top is cut at a 65 degree angle, the bubble noise is eliminated.One thing he did mention, that I found rather odd, was that debris that builds up behind the filter is left in the tank to aid in stability. He found a local source (manufacturer) that sold a 4' x 10' x 2" sheet of 20ppi (black I believe) for $180. If you were buying a sheet they would custom cut the sheet up for you. The website that has his article, is not available at this time so I can't link you to it


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thans Bill for the additional info.


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

If you are worried about flow you could add a powerhead to run the return mine worked great.


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for that info. Currently just using a cheap air pump for the two lift tubes. Tank also has 2 fluval 406's running. I'd like to eventually eliminate the canisters altogether. Tank is crystal clear after nearly two weeks running this foam filter setup. Is there a limit on the flow here?


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

using 1 power head you could probably use a "Y" PVC pipe for both lift tubes


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

hm filter 017 by a toledo guy, on Flickr
hm filter 011 by a toledo guy, on Flickr
hm filter 014 by a toledo guy, on Flickr
hm filter 010 by a toledo guy, on Flickr
hm filter 009 by a toledo guy, on Flickr
hm filter 001 by a toledo guy, on Flickr


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The tank is looking very clear and crisp!

I find I get better water flow if the airlift output is almost completely below the water surface. The water surface will still be rippled by the current and it will be much quieter. I cut a small notch in the top edge of the Poret foam that allow the PVC to fit snugly but you could also cut a small X in the foam if you want the PVC to be slightly below the water level.


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Deeda. I was wondering if I should cut the foam for the tubes. Have to be carefull with this $40 piece of foam. Sorry my pics had no explanation. I just figured out Flikr for posting. Two of the pics show the tank from the opposite end from matten filter. The clarity is awesome. Though I am still running 2 406's. Going to Vegas in a few days so better get cutting that foam more.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Looks good, and you seem to have lots of flow. Lowering the top of the tubes by notching the foam would only increase it, albeit slightly.


----------

